# New Ogf Spring Outing



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok guys here is the deal.............i started a post for a mosquito outing may 15th on GFO after talking to a few members/moderators and after what has happened over the last few weeks we have decided to move the post to this sight with one small change the outing is going to be held at WEST BRANCH the 15th and hopefully go along with the CAG outing (i still need to talk to shawn about locations and times) the idea behind all this is 3 fold.....1. to promote the outing on the new sight. 2. meet some members that we would otherwise not run into depending on the kind of fish you fish for. 3.make it one of the largest outings ever. I would like to get everyones feed back about this idea but believe this will start the year off with a BANG.  .........THANKS ........JIM  


MORE TO COME....................  

here is a map of the lake sorry it is the only one i could find
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/parks/parkmaps/westbranch.gif

DATE.... MAY15
TIME.....7:00AM
LOCATION.....WEST BRANCH
RAMP LOCATION......EAST RAMP
EATING LOCATION....EAST RAMP
EATING TIME.....3:00PM

THE TBA'S WILL BE FILLED IN NEXT WEEK WHEN CAG FIRMS UP THE TIME AND LOCATION THEY ARE HAVING THEIR COOKOUT!!! I WANT TO MAKE THIS AS EZ AS IT CAN BE!!!

LETS GET ROLLING ON THE HEAD COUNT, AND WHAT YOUR BRINGING TO EAT. THIS IS GOING TO BE A FUN DAY. LOOKING FOREWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL AND MEETING THE CAG MEMBERS. THOSE WHO NEED SEATS, PLEASE NOTIFY ME, OR IF YOU NEEDED A SEAT AND NOW HAVE ONE, PLEASE NOTIFY ME SO I CAN UPDATE THE LIST. LETS GET THIS SPRING GOING WITH A BANG!!!!!!!!!

BELOW IS THE LIST OF OGF'ERS INTERESTED.
I WILL KEEP THIS LIST UPDATED
FISHINGFUL-SMELT/FISH COOKER/PLATES/PAPER TOWELS/FORKS
TIGHTLINER-CHIPS
FISH 4 BASS
FLIPP
FISH2DAY
PARROTHEAD JIM-80 HAMBURGER/ 80 BUNS
DA KING-COLMAN STOVE/GAS/POP/SIDEDISH
FISHFRENZY
PORTAGE LAKES-POP ON ICE
PAPAPERCH-FISHING ALL DAY-POSSIBLY OPEN SEAT
TXTRANSPLANT-DEER BURGER
DDAY-NEEDS A SEAT-ONION/CHEESE SIDE DISH
DA RUMINATOR-"KILLER BEANS"
FROGGY-SMOKED STEELHEAD/SMOKER/LOOKING FOR THE DONATION OF ANOTHER STEEL HEAD OR LARGE FISH TO SMOKE
FFFFFISH- MUSKY LURE DOOR PRIZE/COLMAN STOVE
BALANCE
CRAIGERDV
TPET-MACARONI SALAD/CHIPS AND DIP/PLATES/NAPKINS/CUTLERY
KSU FLASH-EXTRA LIFE VEST FOR HIS BOAT
LEEABU-PIES/LURES FOR DOOR PRIZE
JOHNBOY111711......MAYBE
WALLEYE GUY.....MAYBE
WORM DROWNER.....MAYBE
LIQUID TENSION.....MAYBE
BIG DADDY.....MAYBE
NCRAFT150.....MAYBE
LIL'ROB......MAYBE


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome! Great Idea! That is what I suggested all along! I will be there for sure.......TightLines!


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

sounds like a good plan to me, count me in.


----------



## Fish2day (Apr 9, 2004)

(quote)p.s..........besides i hear those carp guys can cook up some fantastic food.(quote)

They HAVE to be good cooks ..... they sure can't cook those carp!   

I'll be there (to eat these words  ) I'm glad you changed it to WB even tho I voted for Mosquito.

HEY !!! I'm a JUNIOR member !!! I haven't been a junior anything in at least 32 years


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i voted for mosquito too but this is just too great of a chance to get different groups and a large number of members together at the same time how else would you ever meet DA-KING JUESUUUUUUUUUUS ............JIM


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds GREAT !!! I stuck this thread at the top, gotta do this with outings like this that promote this site.THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm looking at my Atlas, and see no West Branch. Other names for it? I see Michael J. Kirwan ?? Am I close? CATKING.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

michael j kirwan is west branch if you see rt 5 and rt 14 that is the west end of the lake and the east end is the dam area


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW! DA KING is making the trip to the Northeast! Heck Yeah! King, I'm gonna have to print out the picture of you with the twins and get it autographed!


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW!!!!!! DA KING in person      You can count me in.....JIM


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING will be there with the CARP girls !!! You all remember Sweet and Sweeter.I'd post their pic again, but having problems (Frown,) LOL !!! DA KING !!!


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I will try to be there. If I can make it I will post up. I will have 1 open seat on the boat.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmm.....West Branch? There be toothy critters in West Branch! I might just have to put in an appearance.


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

is this going to be held at the same location/ramp as last one at WBranch? I'll try and be there again....


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

yous guys better watch out for the King.not only has
he mastered the catfish,he clowns seasoned carpers
at our own game,it took a guy from the old world to bring the title back to the carpers,and now hes comming to west branch.i seem to recall hearing something about the King with a ''one cast muskie''????west branch is full of those
muskie,what will he do this time?


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll check the calendar and see if it's open for me. 

If you want, I can give a clinic on catching crappies out there. LOL

Carl


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

> He clowns seasoned carpers.........


 That sounds like a new saying for me  THE CATKING !!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wish I could go but Bubbahunter & I (along w/ the wives) rented a cabin at Cowan, we're helping w/ the Fishing W/Out Boundries thing.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Count me in!!! I'll bring cans of pop in coolers with ice. I am not sure if I have an open seat yet in my boat, I'll let you know when the date gets closer.

PL.............


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

It is my sons first birthday, but I might be able to fish in the morning as along as I leave by 11. If so I will have a open seat. I will let you know.


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Jim,
Sounds Good...
I will be there.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Interested in attending BUT I will not be eating or cooking. Not trying to be unsociable just cannot leave water once I am on it. Will gab from boat in a minute. I did vote for mosq. but WB ok with me. Probably will have open seat but read first sentence CAREFULLY.
Probably launch @ 715 AM return at dusk. If this is OK with you mark me down as an attendee. If not I fully understand and no hard feelings.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Wondered where everyone went! Glad I found all of you guys. Count me in on the outing.....I have a bunch of deer burger I can bring if ya need it too. Who do I need to talk to for the specifics? Thanx,


Gene


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey TxTransplant,

I thought maybe you were still at Presque Ilse looking for the christmas tree  

Good to see you found everybody.

Kim


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

You can bet I will be at that tree soon as this years ice hits Lundy! Good to hear from ya....we will have to hook up on the soft water sometime. Man that P.I. was a blast!

Gene


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I would sure like to make it out there. My work schedule will be the determining factor. I've never been to West Branch. Everyone has good things to say about it and would like to put faces to names.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

I should be able to attend, if not all of it, most of it. I am boatless, so would like to hook up with someone. Ii have a great onion and cheese side dish that'll hit the spot, I assume we have a way to reheat things?

DDay


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i dont think we have a way to reheat things unless it can be done on a grill???


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm just a poor college kid, but I can bring a couple bags of CHIPS and some DIP!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

will be in attendance as well. Of course I will bring the "killer beans", thank-you for asking.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

DA RUMINATOR has offered DA KING !!! a boat ride  Thank's a bunch Jim I'll be there. I'll bank fish with the carpers probably Saturday evening, maybe even Friday. Re heating things? I can bring a new coleman stove with canisters of gas  Don't worry about it Poor College Boy, there is always PLENTY of food,unless of course WormDrowner shows up   Lookin good guys, thanks for getting this going and uniting this outing with the carpers-You are brave souls  CATKING.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Worm 
Looks like DA KING has your number. Maybe at the outing we can go out Friday night and catch some of those Gold fish to use for muskie bait the next morning


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds like fun. I'll bring a couple smoked steelies, but from the looks of it, a couple won't be enough. If anyone wants to donate another one or 2 let me know.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey ffffish are you coming to the outing?????


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim
As things get closer let me know what I need to bring I will also donate a few Muskie lures for door prizes. And whats this I was on another site about a new wife? What happened to the new wife you had last year.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll probably try to be there. Hope fully i can scrounge up some food, like TIGHLINER, i too am a poor college kid.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey ffffish she still is new it hasent been a year yet


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Heck, you guys are still newlyweds!


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

I should be able to make it. Not sure if I'll be bringing the family or not yet, I'll post when I find out. Lemme know if/what you want me to bring for the feast.

Barry


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

1 month away i cant wait to get out on the lake and come back for some good eats............even if you guys dont post here you are more than welcome to attend or swing by to eat and meet all of the guys. should get the time and launch info next week....................jim


----------



## CragerDv (Apr 14, 2004)

I will also try to be there, and like JB and Tighty I am also a kid struggling financially in college. Hell it almost broke the bank to buy 2 spinnerbaits.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't worry about it. There will be extra. There always is. Heck. I'll load up with stuff for you guys  Ijust hope to meet you all. CATKING.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

OK guys got the time and ramp worked out with shawn so here it is........

DATE.... MAY15
TIME.....7:00AM
LOCATION.....WEST BRANCH
RAMP LOCATION......EAST RAMP
EATING LOCATION....EAST RAMP PAVILION
EATING TIME.....3:00PM

We can meet at the ramp around 7:00am...... B.S. a bit, rig the boats for launching, and head out from their. We should be on the lake by 730-800am. I will head back in about 2-230 and start geting the cookout together..........
CAG fish-in is being held at the east ramp so they will be their from fri night till sun afternoon so this will be a great chance to meet other members and get your head filled with fishing info as well as wet a line .........ffffffish is bringing some raffle musky lures to give away...........i cant wait hope to see you their and get some good eats..........jim  


P.S. does any one have a gas grill to bring???????????


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll bring my smoker....wood fired

I still need at least one more steelie or other large fish for smoking. I have 2 steelie about 4lbs each that I'm bringing.

I'm mainly coming for the food and I got a new digi cam to play with. maybe I can get another shot of Tightliner's girlfriend's......AHHHH......UMMMMM....Cake, yeah that's it....Cake  

I was gonna say pie, butt that would have been to suggestive :O :O :O


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Looking forward to it! Count me in for some Macaroni Salad and Chips/Dips.  I also have plates/napkins/cutlery to bring. Won't have room for a grill.......hopefully someone will. 

As for numbers of people, I think we will have around 20 or so CAG'ers there for our Fish-In, so that is a start. We'll see how many from here will be there as well. Should be a GREAT time!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

well picked up my oldmans propane fish cooker today lookes like fried smelt and fish for the outing  

all we need now is a grill any one got 1 to bring??????????

jim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

link for the cag outing


http://www.cagohio.com/fishininformation/westbranch.htm


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

no grill, but i will be bringing something that can be reheated or something to that extent. there will be the charcoal grill probably, right?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am in. I will bring the most famous boat in the land with me as well. Looking foreward to seeing you all.

flash-------------------------------out


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

There are several of the park charcoal grills around the pavilion if anyone needs one. I will bring a Coleman stove to help anyone heat thing up.  And Flash I hope you keep a life vest handy when you are out in that famous boat. I think the only thing it has not done to you yet is sink


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

She is a good boat. But you are correct, she has done everything but sink, the life vests are now out and easily accesible. I am gonna take her to Mosquito this Sunday and see what happens.

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking great Guys !!! Still planning on being there. I'll bring some pop,a side dish, and a few other things. CATKING


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ben, let me know who's going with you or whats happening. is the boat running? catking, really looking forward to meeting you and someone should really come up with another steelie for froggie to smoke up. they are great and we know he can't spare any of those lakers he's been getting


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

fishingful,
I wondered what happened to the outing thread at GFO. Just checked out this site for the first time last night. It looks like I should be able to be there for the outing. 

Tim
f.k.a. tu42gpw


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

parttimebasser
good to see you made it here. the post was moved to this sight because everyone is here  if you were signed up for that outing i sent pm's out to tell everyone what was going on and we changed the place to go along with the cag outing.............jim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

parttimebasser
good to see you made it here. the post was moved to this sight because everyone is here  if you were signed up for that outing i sent pm's out to tell everyone what was going on and we changed the place to go along with the cag outing hope to see you their.............jim


----------



## butchie (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll try to make it. Was on GFO but finally found everybody! Was in Louisanna on Vaction and came back and couldn't understand why nobody was posting. I was djc26 on old site. Thanks to whoever got this site running. I was going through withdraws!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

butchie
glad you made it ALL the old mods started this FREE sight it is a great group here........hope you make it to the outing it will be a good time..............jim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey guys i need to see who has open seats for the outing i am trying to 

match up some people that dont have seats and if you dont have a seat 

post or pm me thanks......................jim


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Fishingful....

Did you contact the staet park office to book the shelter house? Just wonderin 


Dick L with CAG will be bringing some sandwiches of some sort. Can't spill the beans on what it is, but you'll be impressed


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

ALL the former mods from GFO started this site


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I'll be there. I'll bring some of Shelley's hommade pies. I'll also donate two of my hommade lures as door prizes.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

tpet96...........the shelter house at the east ramp is one of the first come first served shelters on the lake no reservations are taken for it so i dont know what to do about that if someone is their we invite them to eat with us??.................jim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok this is a list of all that have posted that they will be or might be attending (did i miss any one?) + the CAG guys
we have 2 guys that still need a seat any open seats????

Below Is The List Of Ogf'ers Interested.
I Will Keep This List Updated

Fishingful-smelt/fish Cooker/plates/paper Towels/forks
Tightliner-chips
Fish 4 Bass
Flipp
Fish2day
Parrothead Jim-80 Hamburger/ 80 Buns
Da King-colman Stove/gas/pop/sidedish
Fishfrenzy
Portage Lakes-pop On Ice
Papaperch-fishing All Day-possibly Open Seat
Txtransplant-deer Burger
Da Ruminator-"killer Beans"
Froggy-smoked Steelhead/smoker/looking For The Donation Of Another Steel Head Or Large Fish To Smoke
Fffffish- Musky Lure Door Prize/colman Stove
Balance
Craigerdv
Tpet-macaroni Salad/chips And Dip/plates/napkins/cutlery
Ksu Flash-extra Life Vest For His Boat
Leeabu-pies/lures For Door Prize
crappielooker
Greg3891-speghetti salad
PartTimeBasser-saiad/dessert
Skee79

Lil'Rob-needs seat
PHARLEY-NEEDS SEAT
Dday-needs seat-onion/cheese side dish


Johnboy111711......maybe
Walleye Guy.....maybe
Worm Drowner.....maybe
Liquid Tension.....maybe
Big Daddy.....maybe
Ncraft150.....maybe
Lil'rob......maybe
__________________


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

add me to tha list too..


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

well thanks to parrotheadjim their are 7 or 8 charcole grills out their (he did a drive by today and he is bring stuff to fire them up to cook so if any one has some extra bbq charcole lying around please bring it ..........jim  

p.s. crappielooker your name has been added  (like you wernt coming)


----------



## Froggy (Apr 6, 2004)

I just wanted to reiterate what CatKing said. Don't let lack of affordability to bring food discourage you from coming to the outing. If it's going to be anything like last year, there will be enough food to feed an armyand then some. I'm going to dig a little deeper and find a lake trout to add with the steelies and if my GF comes, she'll cook enough food for everyone on her own.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

froggy,i am being serious when i say this....smoke a couple small carp...very tasty and they taste just like any smoked fish. clean very well!!i ate them and they are great.


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

PartTimeBasser will be there with a partner. I'll bring a salad of some kind, and maybe a dessert. Looking forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

husky, his smoking is different, his is more like a steaming process and takes a short amount of time. I would like to try carp that was slow smoked though, kinda sounds good and i know of others that have cooked it.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

It would be cool if somebody up around erie caught a bunch of sheephead one night, and cooked them up like the lobster and brought them out for us to try.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Hope you guys have a great time there. I'd make it but won't be back from canada until may 24th or so. Have a blast guys!


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Just wanted to let you know I am planning on being there along with my brother, and Skee79. I will be bringing a speghetti salad my wife makes that is excellent. If you need me to bring anything else let me know. I have two fishing lures that the company makes that you can throw into the prizes if you want to. Looking forward to meeting all of you and seeing some of the familar faces again.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok this is a list of all that have posted that they will be or might be attending (did i miss any one?) + the CAG guys

we have 3 guys that still need a seat any open seats???? -Lil'Rob-PHARLEY-Dday all need seats so if you have extra room please p.m. them or me i would hate to leave any one behind.........
and do any of the maybe's know if they are coming

IT IS GETING CLOSE

Below Is The List Of Ogf'ers Interested.
I Will Keep This List Updated

Fishingful-smelt/fish Cooker/plates/paper Towels/forks
Tightliner-chips
Fish 4 Bass
Flipp
Fish2day
Parrothead Jim-80 Hamburger/ 80 Buns
Da King-colman Stove/gas/pop/sidedish
Fishfrenzy
Portage Lakes-pop On Ice
Papaperch-fishing All Day-possibly Open Seat
Txtransplant-deer Burger
Da Ruminator-"killer Beans"
Froggy-smoked Steelhead/smoker/looking For The Donation Of Another Steel Head Or Large Fish To Smoke
Fffffish- Musky Lure Door Prize/colman Stove
Balance
Craigerdv
Tpet-macaroni Salad/chips And Dip/plates/napkins/cutlery
Ksu Flash-extra Life Vest For His Boat
Leeabu-pies/lures For Door Prize
crappielooker
Greg3891-speghetti salad/lures for door prize
PartTimeBasser-saiad/dessert
Skee79
DickL-suprise sandwiches

Lil'Rob-needs seat
PHARLEY-NEEDS SEAT
Dday-needs seat-onion/cheese side dish


Johnboy111711......maybe
Walleye Guy.....maybe
Worm Drowner.....maybe
Liquid Tension.....maybe
Big Daddy.....maybe
Ncraft150.....maybe
Lil'rob......maybe


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dick L will also be bringing sandwiches of some sort. Can't say what it is, cause it' sgoing to be a suprise  Good stuff though...let me tell you that


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12837


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i still need a ride for 2 people lil'rob and pharley any one that has an open seat??????????


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll be there, but probably later in the day near food time!!!! 

See you all then.

Carl


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

DDAY is riding with me and I am coming for sure. I will have to leave by 1:30 for my sons birthday party. I'll have to miss the good food.


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey guys
Can't make this one on the 15th. Too bad, not far from home. still have to work Sat.'s until the end of the month. BUT... I'll be changing over to every other weekend in June. I'm tired of missing all the fun !
Have a great time. Count me in on the next one!!!  
Shari


----------



## bassn317 (Apr 8, 2004)

There is a possibility that my son (FishermanDaveS19) and I may show up. I've been itching to get back to West Branch. Most likely we will hangout and fish the shorelines.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Bassn,man you should come up and kick it with us
carpers on the bank side its going to be good outing
if the weather is right,but even if its crappy it will still
be kickin,always is


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I just put in for a vacation day for the 15th, likely I will be coming with my wife, along with clinkerbuilt and his wife,don`t know what I will be bring ,will think of something though,


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok this is a list of all that have posted that they will be or might be attending (did i miss any one?) + the CAG guys

we have 2 guys that still need a seat any open seats???? -Lil'Rob-PHARLEY all need seats so if you have extra room please p.m. them or me i would hate to leave any one behind.........
and do any of the maybe's know if they are coming

IT IS GETING CLOSE

Below Is The List Of Ogf'ers Interested.
I Will Keep This List Updated

Fishingful-smelt/fish Cooker/plates/paper Towels/forks
Tightliner-chips
Fish 4 Bass
Flipp
Fish2day
Parrothead Jim-80 Hamburger/ 80 Buns
Da King-colman Stove/gas/pop/sidedish
Fishfrenzy
Portage Lakes-pop On Ice
Papaperch-fishing All Day-possibly Open Seat
Txtransplant-deer Burger
Da Ruminator-"killer Beans"
Froggy-smoked Steelhead/smoker/looking For The Donation Of Another Steel Head Or Large Fish To Smoke
Fffffish- Musky Lure Door Prize/colman Stove
Balance
Craigerdv
Tpet-macaroni Salad/chips And Dip/plates/napkins/cutlery
Ksu Flash-extra Life Vest For His Boat
Leeabu-pies/lures For Door Prize
crappielooker
Greg3891-speghetti salad/lures for door prize
PartTimeBasser-salad/dessert
Skee79
DickL-suprise sandwiches
Dday-onion/cheese side dish
Big Daddy.....afternoon/crappie fillets/breading
bulafisherman/wife
clinkerbuilt/wife
dannoll
blance-catsup/mustard/mayo/fixins for burgers


Lil'Rob-NEEDS SEAT
PHARLEY-NEEDS SEAT


Johnboy111711......maybe
bassn317.....maybe
fishermandaves19......mabey
Worm Drowner.....maybe
Liquid Tension.....maybe
Ncraft150.....maybe
Lil'rob......maybe


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim, I'll be bringing a couple bags of crappie fillets to fry up as well. I'll have the breading if you have the fryer. 

Also, post the dates/times/and what picnic area again, just to get the info back to the top. 

Thanks bud.

Carl


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Carl,

I'm speaking on behalf of CAG here. I will post the information below that is needed:

What? OGF Spring Outing/CAG Fish-In
Where? WEst Branch State Park
Where? East Boat Ramp (last boat ramp before Army Corps of Engineers Dam)
When? Saturday May 15
Time? Fishing 7:00AM
Time? Cookout 3:00PM

Check this link for West Branch Information 
Here's an Overhead View to give you an idea of the layout
Here is a map of the general area we will be fishing. It is in grey "airbrush"

*DIRECTIONS*
_From Cleveland, Ohio:_ I-77S to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp. 

_From Columbus, Ohio:_ I-71N to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

_From Cincinnati, Ohio:_ I-71N to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. . Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

_From Toledo, Ohio: _I-80/90 (Ohio Turnpike....Toll Road) East to I-77 South Exit. Go South on I-77. Follow to I-76E. Head East on I-76. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

_From Port Clinton, Ohio:_ US-2 E to US 250 S. Take 250 South to I-80 East (Ohio Turnpike....Toll Road). Follow I-80 East to I-77 South Exit. Go South on I-77. Follow to I-76 E. Take I-76 E exit. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

*Camping Info:*

*Country Acres Campground*
*9850 Minyoung Rd. *
*Ravenna, OH 44266 *

Voice ~ (330) 358 - 2774 
Toll Free ~ (866) 450-4321 
Fax ~ (330) 358 - 7903 
Email ~ [email protected] 
David and Donna, Owner / Managers 

Base Camping Rates Per Night Rates based on 2 people plus $2.00 each for next 2 people. We can make special arrangments for late arrivals. 
*Primitive* $19.90 
*Water-Electric* $24.90


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'll put the offer out. For anyone that may be "interested" in carp fishing, and you plan to fish the bank, I'll gladly take some time to explain the techniques being used, show you baits, how to tie rigs, etc. And if your lucky enough that during your "learning" session, that we get a run, I will let you handle the "euro gear" to land the fish  This apply's to non-euro carpers, and Non-Cag'ers


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm planning to be there too. I'll bring some catsup, mustard, mayo and other "fixins" for the burgers. I'll also try to remember to bring my small camp stove in case it's needed while the charcoal get's fired up. I'll look around, I might have a few things to contribute for door/raffle prizes. Not sure yet if I'm gonna have an open seat or not. But as is standard with me and these outings, I seriously doubt I'll make an 8:00 AM launch. I usually make it in about 8:30-9:00 by the time I roll outta bed and if I have to run over to RT 14 for bait so if there's any stragglers at the ramp around that time they are welcome to the seat if it's open.


----------



## dannoll (Apr 14, 2004)

sounds great will be there ...but I busted my prop at mosquito last week am looking for new one..could send old one in but will take two weeks to get back ..so wish me luck


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i have some erie perch i am going to bring as well

thanks for posting that tpet


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I will be in a boat with ksu. I would like to know what time westbranch bait and tackle opens. or if falls outdoor sports would be open at 6.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

West Branch Tackle will be open at 6am.

FOS opens at 7am, I think.

Carl


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thanks for the timely response


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim, I'll be out there, sometime in the AM. I'll be fishing til the food's ready. Bringing one guest with me from the SSA.

Carl


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

this is gonna be interesting, JB and me in the same boat AGAIN!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

"Get the net, get the net!"


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ha ha ha ha ha thats the funniest thing johnboy only surpased by "hey where did you get that gfo sticker on your boat?"............  jim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ok this is a list of all that have posted that they will be or might be attending (did i miss any one?) + the CAG guys

we have 2 guys that still need a seat any open seats???? -Lil'Rob-PHARLEY all need seats so if you have extra room please p.m. them or me i would hate to leave any one behind.........

IT IS GETING CLOSE

Below Is The List Of Ogf'ers Interested.
I Will Keep This List Updated

Fishingful-smelt/fish Cooker/plates/paper Towels/forks
Tightliner-chips
Fish 4 Bass
Flipp
Fish2day
Parrothead Jim-80 Hamburger/ 80 Buns/cheese
Da King-colman Stove/gas/pop/sidedish
Fishfrenzy
Portage Lakes-pop On Ice
Papaperch-fishing All Day-possibly Open Seat
Txtransplant-deer Burger
Da Ruminator-"killer Beans"
Froggy-smoked Steelhead/smoker/looking For The Donation Of Another Steel Head Or Large Fish To Smoke
Fffffish- Musky Lure Door Prize/colman Stove
Balance
Craigerdv
Tpet-macaroni Salad/chips And Dip/plates/napkins/cutlery
Ksu Flash-extra Life Vest For His Boat
Leeabu-pies/lures For Door Prize
crappielooker
Greg3891-speghetti salad/lures for door prize
PartTimeBasser-salad/dessert
Skee79
DickL-suprise sandwiches
Dday-onion/cheese side dish
Big Daddy.....afternoon/crappie fillets/breading
bulafisherman/wife
clinkerbuilt/wife
dannoll
blance-catsup/mustard/mayo/fixins for burgers
Johnboy111711/pasta salad

Lil'Rob-NEEDS SEAT
PHARLEY-NEEDS SEAT

bassn317.....maybe
fishermandaves19......mabey
Worm Drowner.....maybe
Liquid Tension.....maybe
Ncraft150.....maybe

I'm speaking on behalf of CAG here. I will post the information below that is needed:

What? OGF Spring Outing/CAG Fish-In
Where? WEst Branch State Park
Where? East Boat Ramp (last boat ramp before Army Corps of Engineers Dam)
When? Saturday May 15
Time? Fishing 7:00AM
Time? Cookout 3:00PM

Check this link for West Branch Information 
Here's an Overhead View to give you an idea of the layout
Here is a map of the general area we will be fishing. It is in grey "airbrush"

DIRECTIONS
From Cleveland, Ohio: I-77S to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp. 

From Columbus, Ohio: I-71N to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

From Cincinnati, Ohio: I-71N to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. . Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

From Toledo, Ohio: I-80/90 (Ohio Turnpike....Toll Road) East to I-77 South Exit. Go South on I-77. Follow to I-76E. Head East on I-76. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

From Port Clinton, Ohio: US-2 E to US 250 S. Take 250 South to I-80 East (Ohio Turnpike....Toll Road). Follow I-80 East to I-77 South Exit. Go South on I-77. Follow to I-76 E. Take I-76 E exit. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

Camping Info:

Country Acres Campground
9850 Minyoung Rd. 
Ravenna, OH 44266 

Voice ~ (330) 358 - 2774 
Toll Free ~ (866) 450-4321 
Fax ~ (330) 358 - 7903 
Email ~ [email protected] 
David and Donna, Owner / Managers 

Base Camping Rates Per Night Rates based on 2 people plus $2.00 each for next 2 people. We can make special arrangments for late arrivals. 
Primitive $19.90 
Water-Electric $24.90


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Carl,

If Shake meets up with you on Friday and delivers you my stickers, bring them to me at the cookout, or look for me at the ramp area Saturday morning


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OK. I'll get in touch with him and Lewis and get a hold of them.

Carl


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Gill Girl and I will be showing up sometime late morning on saturday to fish with the carpers...staying until sunday morning. Looks like there's going to be a big turnout and lots of members i haven't met...looking forward to it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

oh yeah, i am going to bring pasta salad.


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

Well- Slight change in plans for me.... My sister is graduating tomorrow from College, so we're having an outing for her sat afternoon. Of course I just find out about this, so I'm going to have to bail out of the food portion of the outing on Sat. My appologies, but I'm sure I'll meet many of you on the water!!

DDay
(Don)


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

50% chance of showers i hope they keep their track record and are wrong  dont forget the rain coats .............jim


----------



## SRXMAN (May 13, 2004)

Can make it (Wife is shopping in Columbus so Im stuck with the kids) but honk as you drive down Gilbert Rd (the boat ramp road). Im the last house on the right (Closest to the boat ramp). Have Fun!!!!! Crappies are in full spawn!!!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

As it turns out, there will also be a muskie tournament on WB this weekend as well. Our brother chapter #19 from Akron/Canton posted this:

"Hello my fellow Muskieheads ! Just a reminder that the Akron - Canton Muskie Maniacs will be hosting The West Branch Open tournament this Saturday and Sunday May 15th and 16th. Registration is at 7:00am at the Rock Springs rd ramp and the cost is $10:00. This event is open to all. On water communication on CB channel 17. The Temp is rising so the fishing should be heating up as well. Looking forward to seeing all of you ...... Guy
http://muskie_guy.tripod.com"


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

SRX,

Feel free to bring the kids down to the ramp. There will be quite a few of us kickin' it bankside  Would be good to meet you!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hmmmmm....I'll be up fishing Erie with Lundy/Lewis/Shortdrift/Tee on Friday...if it's blowing too bad on Saturday and I don't feel like hitting Sandusky, I might swing down with the boat and join yas. How far of a drive off 71 from medina area is it? I'll be taking 71s from Cleveland to Columbus.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be there...heading in Friday and staying till sunday....looks like we might get a bit damp but sounds like a good time. I have a butt load of walleye in the freezer i could bring...or if there is something else just let me know one way of the other.

Mitch


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

srx.. bring the kids down to eat at 3 we would love to meet you

shake.....mabey some one can give you a better guess but i would say from 71 it is 40- 50 min to west branch

shoreboundone.........bring some eyes if you want i got the fryer and we have smelt, perch and crappie coming eyes will fit in goodly....i will bring some extra breading unless you have one that you like and want us to try


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

ok this is a list of all that have posted that they will be or might be attending (did i miss any one?) + the CAG guys

we have 1 guy that still needs a seat any open seats???? PHARLEY all need seats so if you have extra room please p.m. him or me i would hate to leave any one behind.........

IT IS GETING CLOSE

Below Is The List Of Ogf'ers Interested.
I Will Keep This List Updated

Fishingful-smelt/fish Cooker/plates/paper Towels/forks
Tightliner-chips
Fish 4 Bass
Flipp
Fish2day
Parrothead Jim-80 Hamburger/ 80 Buns/cheese
Da King-colman Stove/gas/pop/sidedish
Fishfrenzy
Portage Lakes-pop On Ice
Papaperch-fishing All Day-possibly Open Seat
Txtransplant-deer Burger
Da Ruminator-"killer Beans"
Froggy-smoked Steelhead/smoker/looking For The Donation Of Another Steel Head Or Large Fish To Smoke
Fffffish- Musky Lure Door Prize/colman Stove
Balance
Craigerdv
Tpet-macaroni Salad/chips And Dip/plates/napkins/cutlery
Ksu Flash-extra Life Vest For His Boat
Leeabu-pies/lures For Door Prize
crappielooker
Greg3891-speghetti salad/lures for door prize
PartTimeBasser-salad/dessert
Skee79
DickL-suprise sandwiches
Dday-onion/cheese side dish
Big Daddy.....afternoon/crappie fillets/breading
bulafisherman/wife
clinkerbuilt/wife
dannoll
blance-catsup/mustard/mayo/fixins for burgers
Johnboy111711/pasta salad
shoreboundone/walleye
cwcarper
gill girl
liquid tension/salsa/tortilla chips/cookies

PHARLEY-NEEDS SEAT

bassn317.....maybe
fishermandaves19......mabey
Worm Drowner.....maybe
discgolfer.....maybe
Ncraft150.....maybe

I'm speaking on behalf of CAG here. I will post the information below that is needed:

What? OGF Spring Outing/CAG Fish-In
Where? WEst Branch State Park
Where? East Boat Ramp (last boat ramp before Army Corps of Engineers Dam)
When? Saturday May 15
Time? Fishing 7:00AM
Time? Cookout 3:00PM

Check this link for West Branch Information 
Here's an Overhead View to give you an idea of the layout
Here is a map of the general area we will be fishing. It is in grey "airbrush"

DIRECTIONS
From Cleveland, Ohio: I-77S to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp. 

From Columbus, Ohio: I-71N to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

From Cincinnati, Ohio: I-71N to I-76E. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. . Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

From Toledo, Ohio: I-80/90 (Ohio Turnpike....Toll Road) East to I-77 South Exit. Go South on I-77. Follow to I-76E. Head East on I-76. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

From Port Clinton, Ohio: US-2 E to US 250 S. Take 250 South to I-80 East (Ohio Turnpike....Toll Road). Follow I-80 East to I-77 South Exit. Go South on I-77. Follow to I-76 E. Take I-76 E exit. Follow I-76 to SR 225 Exit. Go North on 225. Follow to Cable Line Road. Turn Left onto Cable Line Road. Follow to Gilbert Road, Turn Right onto Gilbert Road. Follow to Boat Ramp.

Camping Info:

Country Acres Campground
9850 Minyoung Rd. 
Ravenna, OH 44266 

Voice ~ (330) 358 - 2774 
Toll Free ~ (866) 450-4321 
Fax ~ (330) 358 - 7903 
Email ~ [email protected] 
David and Donna, Owner / Managers 

Base Camping Rates Per Night Rates based on 2 people plus $2.00 each for next 2 people. We can make special arrangments for late arrivals. 
Primitive $19.90 
Water-Electric $24.90


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

i'm planning on being there.... discgolfer said he would join me if its not raining... 
so if it is raining in the morning...i guess i'll have a open seat in my boat  

i'll bring either salsa&tortilla's or chocolate chip cookies or both


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Bring on the breading...i stink at cooking fish...thats why i married sweet Deeann

Mitch


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Who's got marine VHF radios, and what's the channel for tomorrow? I am getting pumped up guys. It's gonna be a fun day.

flash-------------------------------------out


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I will be on the bank with da Carpers Bringing some Smelt for ful to fry up.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey steelhead1 !!! Glad to see you post & or find us  DA KING will be heading up really early Saturday. Should arrive at around 9 am. This is gonna be a pretty decent outing. I have a long drive, but I'm coming rain or shine. I'll see you ALL there  CATKING


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i will be back to check the post later tonight and one more time in the morning i got to go move YYYYYYYEAAAAAAAA 

txtransplant sorry you cant make it work sucks  

ksu mabey ch 77 marine and 17 cb i think?????????? i think that is what the musky guys are on mabey that will work???


catch you guys later..............jim


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

'chick will be there with tpet! He put me as a "guest"


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That's funny Nichole.......You are kidding.Right? DA KING !!!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I believe I will be there! Woohoooooooo  See everyone tomorrow.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds good Bill !!! DA KING !!!


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, I went out and bought a new fish finder at lunch. Gander Mountain is too close to where I work. Anyways, I got an Eagle Fishmark 480. It has 480x480 resolution and should be able to pick up a knat on a fishes rear end. I used to have an Eagle Cuda 168. (168x168 resolution) Seems that one had a melt down at Mosquito last weekend. Anyways, it is getting installed tonight for the big party tomorrow morning. I am pumped!!!!!!!!!!!!

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Sounds like a kick butt Depth finder...


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

klash, i am promising you atleast one fish. with or without the depth finder.


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

The Muskies Clubs use VHF 71 and CB 17 They will tell each other what is working and were. Might as well use those channels also you non muskie fisherman might learn something


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Been real busy with work/family (and helping fishingful move AGAIN  ) All is set now for me to be Carp king this year...LOL!

Looking forward to seeing old friends and making new ones.

Flash: Make SURE you have extra anchor and drain plug   

I will be on the bank about 9am and plan on carpin till sunday


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Hope that line of rain coming breaks up, or comes thru soon. We may need to start out with our raingear in the morning. Of course that may be just what the fish want to turn on.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

My buddy that i'm going with tomorrow wants to goto Berlin instead! I may still make it over to the get together at 3pm if were done fishin by then.... Hope you all have fun and hope to make it over there to hang out with you guys.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

See you at 3pm. I just put my baked beans in the oven, I can't wait.


----------



## discgolfer (Apr 11, 2004)

count me in-i have some sausage dogs for the grill.


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

I have 72 cans of pop and I will be there around 9am. I am going to be going after Musky. I will be on marine channel 77.

PL...........


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be stopping for breakfast at the McDonalds at 76 and 44 near West Branch if any one is interested in joining me. I'll have a blue Stike King visor on. Probably be there around 5:45am


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I would join you, but I'm not coming that way. Also stopping at West Branch Bait & Tackle.com


----------



## clinkerbuilt (Apr 23, 2004)

Looking forward to all the good fishin stories and food.I`ll be bringing some brownies and a few fish stories.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

will be meeting you tomorrow afternoon clinkerbuild. bringing the wife, looking forward to my 1st trip on west branch, and also all the food inculding your killer beans Jim!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll be heading out in about an hour. Should be there between 10 am and 11 am. It's raining here and cool. Hopefully it passes in awhile. See ya all there. CATKNG


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

and at work 513 am out of here at 645 see you guys at the ramp man i am tired 3 hr of sleep  ..........jim


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake, If you decide to come, use the directions posted from Cleveland(pg.6) rather than coming across from Medina.
It would be great to have you join us.
- Jim


----------



## dday (Apr 7, 2004)

How does one sleep through 3 different alarms? The phone rang twice, my grandparents left the house, my sister left the house, and I slept till well after noon. Guess I was tired, but man I missed out today. Dave, I appologize so much, the rest of the gang, hope you had a blast. I'm sorry I overslept (but was needed after this past week of school...).

Sorry ya'll, 

DDay


----------



## dannoll (Apr 14, 2004)

I cant make it coulnt find a prop dose any body have a prop for a chysler force out board 85 hp 1986 cant find one any where any help would be app................may be next time


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am glad I made it and met a few guys in the morning. I wish I could of stayed for the food, but my sons birthday party had more than enough food. I missed out on the fishing stories the most. Fishing not as good as the Mosquito outing last year, but I averaged one bass an hour for the 3.5 hours I fished. I did break a new rod when I set the hook on a huge rock. I thought I saw Ruminator at the dock while I was fishing near it, but I wasn't sure so I didn't say anything. I thought I was a dedicated fisherman until I saw those carp guys camping in 6" of mud and water. Nice to see a couple of the guys I've met in the past and great to meet the new guys I met. The funny thing is this is two years in a row the guy I was going to share the boat with slept in and didn't show. Thats cool Dday, no problem.  Let me know we will hook up some other time.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Well, our first "N.E.O.G.F." Outing was a great time in every way. I am so glad that I didn't let the weather keep me from going. Obviously the spread of food was its usual - fantastic. Thanks everyone for all of your great food contributions. 
The opportunity to see and talk "face to face" with everyone is always a ton of fun. You could look around and see small groups of people talking and laughing all afternoon and into the evening. These Outings are so cool. I am sorry to have missed talking once again with those who couldn't make it.
There was an additional highlight for me this time... I really enjoyed seeing and learning about another type of fishing. I'll tell you what, those carp fisherman are one committed and zealous group of fishermen. And successful too!! I couldn't believe all the action they seemed to constantly be enjoying.
O.K., maybe not constantly... but pretty close. I even got to see some proper methods of chumming... as opposed to the shall we say- "Great Lakes" method. 
There was so much that went on, I fear I may forget some things....
Oh yes, There were stickers and T- shirts available later that some bought also. I took two XL ones, and three 6x9 stickers. They really look sweet. 
The award for the greatest distance travelled to attend goes, I think, to Cat King who drove 4 1/2- 5 hrs. in some serious rain to get here. Shakedown also came a good distance out of his way to join us. Thanks alot guys, your effort was very much appreciated. Actually the attendance overall was itself reflective of how much people are enjoying this new site and all of the relationships that have been and are being established. There were also a few others who came quite a ways. tpet and fishin chick, and I forget who all else...oh, there were those from England and France in attendance also.  

Thanks again everyone for all that you contributed. And thank- you fishinful for organizing it. My hats off to you.

- Rumi


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Looked like everyone was having fun, except the carp! LOL. The crappie were biting so well, I didn't get up there with the shirts and stickers until almost 6pm. I apologize to anyone I missed. We'll work it out.

Nice to see some of you again and meet some new folks. Always good to put a face with a name. The weather was tough, but I think everyone had fun.

Can't wait until June's event at Tappan. See you all there.

Carl


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

It was nice to meet some of you all. We came in late as well but in time to meet a few people and get a OGF Shirt. Here is a picture of some of the crappie we caught today and 1 walleye! Not too bad a day.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

We ended up catching 75 or so crappie. Not as big, but still fun. I only kept 14. 

I caught one black crappie, a male, about 11 1/2 incher. Was the most beautiful color! Was very black with, and I'm not kidding, the most brilliant blues, greens, and purples along it's back near the dorsal fin. It was almost glowing like a neon sign! Well, his dazzling color display impressed me and I let him go to pass on his genes to future generations.

Oh yeah, I hooked a musky on my long rod. Talk about a shock!!!  

Caught about 8 big gills on minnows too. The gills are moving in as the crappie move out. No wonder that musky was in there. LOL

Carl


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Good seeing all of you! Had a great cold, wet time today  Weather could have been better, but you can't crush the spirits of the carpers. (except snow........you have to draw the line somewhere  ). Anywho........I'll get a writeup done for CAG sometime in the next day or two, and get the link posted here for it. Not going to get detailed here. WAY too tired to remember anything. 

ALERT................................... THE SHIRTS AND VINYL STICKERS ARE AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

great to meet some new faces up there today..i also want to say a big thanks to all who set this up...maan..im worn out..LOL..


----------



## fishinchick (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a great time, all! A COLD time, but fun nonetheless. Was glad to see such a great turnout regardless of the rain. I'm with Shawn... way too tired to be detailed about things, but the food and company were great. Hope everyone can make it to Tappan next month!

Nicole


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey Lotus Seed Chucker...........get some rest! I'm crashing in about 1 min. LOL. Had to watch the rest of the NASCAR race


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Once again, another great outing. Thanks to all who made it possible. I was glad to meet some new people and also talk with my previous outing friends. Shake and trinitonbill, sorry I missed ya both. The morning started out by me smoking for mosquitos at the ramp. I wander if fishinful was tasting oil all morning. Maybe a bit to much oil in the first tank. Motor started right up, sounded great, purred like a kitten. Motor stayed on all day, the boat didn't sink, and no life jackets were needed. Both Johnboy and I headed off for some crappie. Got only a few, then decided to try the walleye action. To make a long story short, we ended the day with 20 walleye, and kept something like 11 of them. Johnboy also got a nice catfish that left his mark on JB. Seems JB wanted to look cool and lip the cat, well the cat bit him so hard that it drew blood and JB started to cry. Don't let him tell ya he didn't, I seen the tears. Haha... We went back out on the water after lunch. Rumi should have come out with us, we nailed quite a few more after lunch. All in all it was a good day. Once again, thanks to all who could make it to the outing.

Finally, on a personal note, It was a pleasure to meet you Catking. I hope we are able to meet again at the Tappan outing.

flash------------------------------------out


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm so glad that i am done hearing the comparison between here and europe..


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm glad I'm done hearing about Lotus seed.....at least until July


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

but it doesnt work as bait..according to the pro..


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

but today was a new experience. I was throwing back crappies that I would have gladly kept and cleaned at Springfield. Things were slow at first, but as the day went on, the crappies seemed to get bigger. We both caught several really nice crappies (much bigger than I'm used to catching) and right before lunch, Dave landed one that went over 14"! I think I've found a new favorite lake.

It was great to see everyone again. Great food and conversation. I'm sorry to slip out so early after eating, but my daughter had a choir concert that I wanted to attend. 

Many thanks to all who contributed their time and effort to making the outing such a success. It was a super time.

Tim


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

MEEEK-ro boilies


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

What a great event and it was great to see all you guys again. Thanks TPET for showing me your Carp setup it was very impressive! Hey greg that is a nice new boat and you got a great deal. Well the fishing for me was slow, I was short lining behind the boat for Musky and got no takers. The good thing though is the food and company was great and it was a lot of fun.

PL............


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a blast, it was really great meeting all you guys, way to many for me to mention or possibly remember them all. As for the fishing, it was great, unfortunately i had to catch my limit of eyes and start on bens for him. The biggest went 22inches. Ben's biggest might, and i am being generous, was 16in. My catfish was atleast 26in and i didn't try to lip it, i was just having trouble with my hook when it bit me. Yes it did draw blood and i contemplated just amputating my thumb, but it stopped along with the crying after 15 or so minutes. All in all, the great food, many memories with you all, and my 11 walleye 2 catfish made the trip one of the funnest ever. I hope to hear from some of you guys that i talked to  The carpers were great too. i heard a rumor that one of you guys caught a muskie from the beach while carping, is this true? CL, you can preach about the lotus seeds all you want, i always got an open ear! i think a trip to europe is in store for you soon.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Great outing with a bunch of great people


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, that was me. I have never seen another Princecraft in NE Ohio, so when you see one it will likely be me. You should have mosied over, it would have been nice to talk.You must have been in the small bay just to the side of the ramp.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

It was great to see some old friends and talk to some new ones Kinda rough leaving my new Crestliner at home, but that all changed with the first screaming drag from a nice Carp!

The food was GREAT! A little to great as I ate too much Planned on Carpin Late with Catkings boy, but stomach told me other wise

A special thanks to Ak (crappielooker) for the special bait! My biggest this year was caught on it (19ish). Gee only 4 pounds less than my 8yo daughter caught last week..LOL!

All the guys (and gals) that came to talk with the Carpers and ask tons of questions made this even more of a special outing!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gals : Another extremely good outing !!! Met some members I've not met, but to many to remember, so I won't name names, as I'll forget somebody  Hundreds of carp were caught, except from DA KING !!! of course. I rarely fish at any of the outings. I spend my time chatting with old friends and meeting new ones. I can always fish  Thanks to ALL of the great people who cooked and brought side dishes. It was ALL fantastic !!! Thanks to RUMINATOR for takin DA KING !!! a tour of this beautiful lake. Always a pleasure of seeing the boy (cwcarper) and his soon to be bride Gill Girl It was wet, and it was chilly, and Worm Drowner was there, but we all had a great time  Thanks to all who attended this outing !!! A couple side notes- The shirts and stickers ROCK !!! And it was nice to meet you also ksuflash  I'll see you at Tappan....... CAT............................OUT


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

So sorry  A VERY SPECIAL thanks to tpet and fishinful for the planning of these two combined outings. CATKING


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It was nice to meet Rumi/WD/Cwcarper/ShoreboundOne for the first time! Missed a bunch that I wanted to meet since we didn't get there until 2, and stayed on the water till 8. Good seeing Kitty/Tpet/Fishinchick/AK again. Hats off Tpet/FF for a very cool event. I even watched 2 CAG guys land fish, which I must admit is pretty cool to see from start to finish. You guys have it down bigtime...and if there were such a thing as pro-carpers (is there?) you guys are IT.

As for the fishing, it was WAY impressive.

Took BD's advice and went after crappies. We took hooked 2 musky (both broke off at the boat, 1 was HUGE the other was about 19"), 2 small bass, and a 20" saugeye before we ever even saw a crappie. Once we found em, we stayed in a 50 foot stretch and must have caught 40. HERE's the kicker...only 2 we're smaller than 11". We had numerous 12-13's, 3 14's, and a 15. I've never caught so many big crappie in one day...my father and I were completely blown away. We were jigging 1/16th chartreuse/white jigheads tipped with minnows in about 2-3 feet IN WOOD. I was using a 11' Wally Marshall crappie rod with 6lb vanish, and I've never had that much fun catching crappie. The slabs felt like WHALES on that thing, not even to metion the eye and the hog musky I hooked right next to the boat. Ran out of 4 dozen minnows and called it a day at 8pm.

Man, that place was on fire yesterday...totally impressive fishery.

My only regret is that due to timing, I missed a lot of guys I wanted to meet. That, and that we didn't have 10 dozen minnows and 24 hours of daylight 

Thanks again guys for a great time.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad you and your Dad had fun with the crappies Shake. They're a blast, man. I really look forward to the Spring crappies out there. 

BTW, my buddy Chris and I went through 8 dozen minnows catching our 75-80 fish. No big ones(13+) though. I hooked a musky too, for about 2 seconds that is. SNAP! LOL.

Carl


----------



## Miso_Ohio (Apr 6, 2004)

It was nice to put a few faces with the names on Saturday. And Rumi, again so sorry about blowing up your clay pot with the beans in it, I will see to it that you get a new one. It was a fun weekend carping it up in the mud, and it also was great to get into some dry sock and shoes when it was all over. Hearing all this talk about Crappie kinda has me drooling to get out there, may have to hit Hoover during the week.


----------



## blance (Apr 5, 2004)

Definately a good time to be had Saturday. Rain stunk, but thankfully it only lasted a few hours after I finally rolled outta bed. Nice meeting some of the carpers and long time posters from the site (and the other) for the first time. And, as always, nice meeting people I've had the opportunity to meet at other outings. I spent the morning trolling through the rain for muskies then shifted to my fallback plan B and got on some crappies to keep from having to come back to the feast admitting a skunk as I've had to in previous outings at WB  I think I've almost exorcized all the demons that have been haunting me as of late on that lake, I'm getting fish pretty much every time out. Almost missed out on plan B as I trolled/casted a little longer than I planned and got in on the tail end of the action at the spot I hit. Got 6 fish in the boat before the alarm went off telling me it was time to eat. Ended up with a mix of crappies, perch and a largemouth thrown in for good measure. Had something blow up on one of my top water musky baits in one of the bays at the mouth of Jay Lake that gave me a good rush, too bad it (or I) missed it.

Hopefully we can do an outing like this again sometime, maybe even an annual event. Glad to see the fish cooperated with the visitors from out of the area sending them home with a good impression of our fishery up here in the northeast. As far as I know, most everyone got on atleast one fish for the day. Worm_Drowner picked up a 29" musky right before it was time to eat. Hopefully, I'll get the opportunity to BS with many of you again at Tappan or Eagle Creek. 

Almost forgot, I finally got to meet the man, the myth, the legend; Da-King. I spotted him while I was rigging up my boat before he could even get out of his truck, lol.

Barry


----------



## PartTimeBasser (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks again to all who helped with the outing. I'm finally getting around to copying pictures.

Tim


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

thanks to every one that came it was a good time as usual........i wish we had better weather the rain blew i froze a** of most of the day.........thanks parrotheadjim for the ride and puting me on the crappie we must have handled 75 fish with 3 bass mixed in..........fffffish thanks for doing the raffle and to all of the people that pitched in for that and the food..........even with the rain it turned out to be a great day...............jim  


p.s who ever brought the pasta salad my wife loved that she tore it up


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

If it was in a big white plastic container it was me. Hope someone liked it.


----------



## Parrothead Jim (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey Fishingful, it was a pleasure to have you on the boat. I thought I was the only crazy one that would fish in all kinds of weather. Too bad we had to leave to cook. We could of went for the crappie record of all times.  You have an open invite. Get a hold of me when you want to go again. Next time bring enough foo jigs  ....JIM


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm in a kind of reflective mood this afternoon and so thought I would bring up a thread of our first West Branch Spring Outing we held.

There are some member's names included in the pages who early OGFers will remember. 


For any early OGF members, or newer members who want to take a look back, here you go. :B

If you find yourself in these pages, please post again here.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

It would be great to have another one of these.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

That's right, you and your mom came to the last one we held. :B


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty cool. I had a completely different life back then. Good times.

If I remember. Ruminators beans were explosive in more ways than one lol


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ruminator said:


> That's right, you and your mom came to the last one we held. :B


Came late and left early. I assure you that next time ill be there earlier and stay longer, might Even bring some friends with me.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

It was a very good time. I think I was 19 when we did this outing.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Was this the one people got sick from? Or was that a GFO event...


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it may have been the following year? Someone left something with eggs in it in their truck all day. I am pretty sure it was the next year. I remember doing it twice and my old roommate was fishing with me. I did not eat it but he did lol.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep it was the second year outing. My bad luck, I had some of the offending side dish.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I just took the time to once again read through this thread.
Man was it worth it!!

Members I had forgotten, and the details of that great day... phew! 


It makes me want to organize another one!?? :B ..... :T ... :T


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

We were at one at WB a few years ago. Lots of fun. We should do another one this year. Lots of new people now. I think turn out would be pretty good.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

as far as I can figure at this point I can be there iffin i can get an invite yall got any kind of a time line at this point i reckon i can toss some road kill together if that works for vittles LMAO


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Jarhead
Read the dates. That event was back in 2004 when we first started OGF. Sorry but would hate to see you show up with no one else there.


----------



## jarhead70usmc (Mar 26, 2014)

yup wow see what we older folks do LOL reckon I will need to read more into it next time


----------

